

Awesome open-source profiles, Maori - alexkiwi
http://kiwigrove.com/maori/

======
ambiate
Let me tell you how much anxiety you just saved me! I was working on 3 online
projects for uni this semester to help fellow CS students struggling through
freshman/sophomore classes. This seems like an excellent way to present my
whole lineup with one single flyer.

Creating a self-display site has always been a huge discomfort. As a
perfectionist, I'll never complete one on my own.

~~~
alexkiwi
glad to help out, send me links so I can see the end result!

------
hailpixel
Very neat project! The flavors.me for developers?

The background photographs need to be a little larger. Both the project's and
your personal site's backgrounds are 200px to thin for my 15" screen.

~~~
alexkiwi
weird, they are set to 1280px. just updated it to work on iphones.

~~~
burriko
i'm guessing he's on a 15" macbook pro which is (typically) 1440px wide. i'm
on the same, and the image isn't quite wide enough to fill the browser. no big
deal.

looks great though, and am quite tempted to give it a go. just to need to find
a good pic to use.

~~~
alexkiwi
if you upload a picture that is 1440px+ wide it will work. the limitation is
the size of the picture.

------
alexkiwi
developers have some ugly looking profile/portfolio sites. I made Maori for
myself and hope it works for you guys too.

drop a link here if you want to be included in the examples.

------
stevoski
Nice alex. But isn't it spelt "Kia ora"? It's a long time since I've been home
to NZ - maybe I'm just out of date.

~~~
alexkiwi
Yeah your totally right. That was just a test trying out typekit. The main
kiwigrove site is way out of date.

------
BTBurke
Thanks Alex. The site looks great. I plan on playing around with that this
weekend.

~~~
alexkiwi
let me know if anything can be made easier, the goal is to make something as
simple as possible!

------
Timothee
I'm not quite sure I understand: is it more than a pared down HTML/CSS
template that happens to be presented for open-source projects because you're
a developer yourself?

~~~
alexkiwi
actually I'm a designer, I work with a bunch of developers and their personal
sites look awful. maori is just a simple way of presenting links to your,
blog, linkedin, github, facebook, etc.

its supposed to be a personal hub site.

------
drothlis
Do we have to keep the "Design from Kiwi Grove" footer?

